# Keys diving info



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

We have a vacation planned in Marathon FL. for 2 weeks around July 4th. I have been doing my research and looking up Dive charters, but I wanted to ask if anyone has a recommendation of a dive company/charter to use and specifically where to go. I am an experienced diver but my son is new to diving and has 8-10 dives. I'm looking for something with some good bottom time and I might even take the spear gun if possible. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I dove with Rainbow Reef up in Key Largo a few times. Great experience for new divers. Probably a no-go on spear fishing since they dive in protected areas. We did the Elbow Reef trip, Mike's wreck was a highlight - look for the cannons.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I didn't use a charter, but I would recommend checking out Pennekamp reef. It was pretty awesome, shallow dive with tons of cool stuff to see.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------

